

Ask HN: MSPA could use scaling help - mkr-hn

This webcomic: http://www.mspaintadventures.com/<p>Is launching a big thing: http://mspandrew.tumblr.com/post/11881428494/the-lowdown-on-10-25<p>And they don't know what to do to support the very large load and traffic they're expecting without it costing too much. HN seems like the place to ask for solutions.
======
mkr-hn
Clickables:

<http://www.mspaintadventures.com/>

[http://mspandrew.tumblr.com/post/11881428494/the-lowdown-
on-...](http://mspandrew.tumblr.com/post/11881428494/the-lowdown-on-10-25)

------
arkitaip
Newgrounds.com was made for this.

~~~
mkr-hn
There are some issues with using NG:
[http://www.mspaforums.com/showthread.php?42891-Andrew-
Hussie...](http://www.mspaforums.com/showthread.php?42891-Andrew-Hussie-made-
a-Tumblr%21&p=5661499&viewfull=1#post5661499)

